
Show HN: I made a UI wireframing tool to help you sketch more ideas - janxdesign
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1260982696/uicard-a-pocket-friendly-wireframing-ruler
======
jonpalmisc
Looks cool, reminds me of the old architecture/floorplanning stencils I have
lying around. Good luck!

